# Best time to visit Quebec City?



## Cathyb

Hi there    What is the best time to visit Quebec City and what are the favorite things to see there?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## merc

For most purposes, the warm months are best:  sidewalk cafes, river cruises, and walking in general.  QC is definitely about walking or carriage rides in the old city.  Of course, July will be the most competitive for crowds.  We were just there in midAugust and it was quite fine, probably as good as it can get as the gardens were at the mature blooming stage.  But there is plenty to do indoors if the weather isn't favorable for a day or two.


----------



## laxmom

My DH won a trip through his company to Old City Quebec so we didn't have a choice of when we went.  Our trip was in the beginning of October, just as the color was beginning.  The days were still warm and the evenings needed a jacket.  It was still very comfortable to eat outside at the restaurants and the crowds were reasonable.  

We stayed at La Chateau Frontenac which was fantastic.  You must walk thru the lobby and visit the shops.  We did the carriage ride and shopped in the small shops.  We walked the steps down to lower town but rode the finicular back up.  We did a tour to Montmerancy (?) Falls, the Battlefield Park, Sainte Anne de Baupre Basilica was very nice and the walk up the hill behind it with the statues of the crusifiction was really thought provoking.  We also did a tour to Ile de Orleans and had lunch in an old grist mill.(it is a small island in the St. Lawrence, you get there by bridge.  The climate there is great for apples and grapes so there are a lot of vinyards.)

Can't tell you much about the rest of Quebec but we absolutely loved Old City Quebec.  We would love to go back.


----------



## jerseygirl

We were there in late June/early July once and it was absolutely beautiful.  I would love to go back and spend more time there.


----------



## eal

Any time between mid-May and mid-October would be fine.  The colours in late September / early October are spectacular.


----------



## grest

I love September/October in Quebec City.  Certainly stay in the old city if you can, with Le Chateau Frontenac at its peak...but some of the bed and breakfasts just down the hill from there are charming too, and you'll get much more of the local color.  Other than the places which have been recommended, try to get to les Chutes Montmorency (the Falls), and a drive through l'Ile D'Orleans...enjoy one of my favorite cities.
Connie


----------



## tashamen

Personally I think the winter carnival is the best time to go - Feb 1 through 17th in 2008.  2008 is also the 400th anniversary of the city's founding so there will be lots of special celebrations throughout the year.


----------



## Cathyb

Wow-thank you all!


----------



## John Cummings

We are planning on visiting Quebec City next summer as part of our grand 5 week tour of the Eastern US and Canada.


----------



## Aldo

Far and away my favorite city in North America to visit.

Anytime is a good time in Quebec.

About as close to Europe can you can get without an airplane or a ship.


----------



## grest

Aldo said:


> Far and away my favorite city in North America to visit.
> 
> Anytime is a good time in Quebec.
> 
> About as close to Europe can you can get without an airplane or a ship.



I agree...All my grandparents were born and raised in Quebec city, so it holds special meaning.  Several relatives still live there.  The place is magical.
Connie


----------



## stmartinfan

*Fireworks!*

We visited Montreal and Quebec last summer, and happened to schedule our trip during the huge international fireworks competition that takes place every summer from mid-July to early August.

Teams from several different nations plan fireworks shows on Wednesday and Saturday nights, with the setting the huge Montmorency Waterfalls.  We happened to be there for the last show, which featured short programs by each of the different competing countries.  It was a solid 30+ minutes of spectacular fireworks, set to music and colored lights in a beautiful setting.  There was convenient bus service to and from the site from Quebec City.  It was fascinating to see how the fireworks techniques and presentation varied among the different countries, from the Chinese to the Canadians.  We were thrilled with the experience.  Here's the website with the information:
http://www.lesgrandsfeux.com/en/faq.php

Otherwise, we really enjoyed all the sights others have mentioned.  We stayed at a Marriott Courtyard located right the edge of the Old Quebec City wall.  Convenient for walking and a quiet location.

I'd go back to the city anytime.


----------



## Cathyb

stmartinfan:  thank you for the tip; esp. Marriott Courtyard as we are Marriott Rewards fans.  We also love St. Martin and are actually going there next February.  Did you drive in Quebec and if so, any difficulties?


----------



## Aldo

Quebec is also, IMO, one of the easiest large cities to drive around in.

That being said, I don't drive in and around the old town.  Drive into it a block, find a place to park, and walk.

Rest of the city, outside the walls, no problem whatsoever.

There is a bit of construction in the highway interchanges on the northeast side of the old town, with a couple of confusing detours, but no major problems.


----------



## stmartinfan

We drove into the city to our hotel and then mostly left our car in the parking ramp, exploring all the old city area on foot since it was right outside our door.  We did take the car out a couple of times to go sites out of the imnmediate area and for a dinner.  It was comparable to other large city driving - complicated a bit I suppose because of all the bridges and the different levels it was on; only certain roads would go through.  We've driven in lots of places and didn't consider it among the worst.

We're counting down the days to go back to St. Maarten for spring break!  Love it there.


----------



## Aldo

Never sat in traffic which didn't move for a couple of hours in Quebec.

Sure can't say that about St. Maarten.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Cathy,

I went to a seminar last weekend and at dinner I talked to an executive who works in Kitchner, Ontario. He mentioned visiting Quebec City and then going on a St. Lawrence River Whale watching tour to see Blue Whales (Earth's largest mammals).

I have now learned that from mid-June to mid-October the St. Lawrence River Estuary is the summer feeding grounds for the Blue, Fin Back, Minke, Humpback, Beluga, and sperm whales. Plus Harbour Porpoise, White-beaked and White-sided dolphins, three species of seals and many species of shorebirds.

Here's a link to Tours of Exploration on Whales of the St. Lawrence - Blue, Fin Back, Minke and Beluga

Richard


----------



## Aldo

I don't think the Whales themselves get anywhere near Quebec City, however.  

The whale cruises leave from towns in Charlevoix, a couple/three hours drive downriver from Quebec City proper.

However, I'd glad the last poster brought that up.  If you are from far away, and manage to make it to Quebec City, don't forget to take a road trip out through Charlevoix and Saguenay.  Check out places like Baie St. Paul, Tadoussac, Anse St. Jean, and Chichitoumi.  (no guarantees on those spellings).

Too many visitors to Quebec really never get further than Beaupre or the Ile d'Orleans.  Those places are incredible, too,  but keep going.


----------



## grest

Aldo said:


> I don't think the Whales themselves get anywhere near Quebec City, however.
> 
> The whale cruises leave from towns in Charlevoix, a couple/three hours drive downriver from Quebec City proper.
> 
> However, I'd glad the last poster brought that up.  If you are from far away, and manage to make it to Quebec City, don't forget to take a road trip out through Charlevoix and Saguenay.  Check out places like Baie St. Paul, Tadoussac, Anse St. Jean, and Chichitoumi.  (no guarantees on those spellings).
> 
> Too many visitors to Quebec really never get further than Beaupre or the Ile d'Orleans.  Those places are incredible, too,  but keep going.



I think it's Chicoutimi...I have relatives there too!
Connie


----------



## MULTIZ321

Aldo,

Thanks for your info and clarification about the whale tours. Makes me more than ever want to visit Quebec City and the surrounding areas you mention, including seeing the whales.

Connie,

Chicoutimi it is.  Here's a Wikipedia link about Chicoutimi, Quebec

Richard


----------



## Aldo

Yes!  That's the place.  Chicoutimi.  The photographs on the wiki site don't begin to do justice to this beautiful little jewel of a city along the Saguenay river.

The region downriver from Chicoutimi, the Saguenay Fjord, is especially rugged and beautiful.  It looks like I've always imagined Norway and Alaska to look like, even though I've not been to either of those places.

I own a July week in Anse St. Jean, a tiny village on the Fjord about an hour's drive from Chicoutimi.  But you'll never see that week up for trade.  Not much to do there but very quiet and peaceful.  One week of heaven one week a year, 11 hours drive from my garage.

One thing...when in France, or in French St. Martin, I can understand the language just fine...but in Quebec, I'm forever having to beg pardon.  It's a tough accent.

Dang.  Got me dreaming of smoked meat sandwiches and poutines, and it's still a LONG time till July.


----------



## grest

Yes, the accent in France is one thing, in Quebec another, and in parts of Maine where a lot of french is spoken something else again.  It's sort of like the different english accents throughout the U.S. and the accents in other english speaking countries like the British Isles and Australia...
Connie


----------

